# Norton MA Area



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking for work doing shoveling, basically anything. Reliable and capable 18 year old who loves the cold and snow!


(please note i wont be under my company as we are not incorporated/insured yet due to us just starting up since I am away at college in VT until Dec 19th)


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I should probably add some information...

18 years old, college student.
I have my own transportation.
Some experience driving snowplow, minor experience on bobcat through helping my Dad every now and then. Alot of experience with snowblower
Willing to work

PM me!


----------



## G.McNeill&Son (Nov 19, 2009)

*call me*

We have plenty off work
781 760 5763
Shane


----------

